

Ask HN: What is missing from Android? - stathism

What is the killer feature that you think is missing from Android? For enterprises? For Consumers?<p>An there are no bad ideas so shoot :-)
======
Zigurd
Open device drivers, AOSP builds for a wide range of devices, and the
availability of the Play store and all associated apps and services for
customer builds of AOSP.

